# RSS feed broken?



## gtackett (Jun 23, 2005)

Scott,

For several days now I haven't been able to use the macosx.com RSS feed. FireFox (V1.0.4) keeps telling me that the feed failed to load. The Sage extension tells me something like "XML parse error."

Thanks,

Galen


----------



## ScottW (Jun 23, 2005)

Fixed. Hopefully for good this time.


----------



## HateEternal (Jun 26, 2005)

ScottW said:
			
		

> Fixed. Hopefully for good this time.



I am getting a no articles from safari right now. Could just be me though.


----------



## sirstaunch (Jun 29, 2005)

No feeds in Safari here neither ;O


----------



## gtackett (Jan 3, 2006)

Scott,

It still isn't working for me, either.


----------



## mdnky (Jan 3, 2006)

If you click on the RSS icon in Safari's address box, it's working (at least for me it is).  The link it uses is:  http://www.macosx.com/forums/external.php?type=RSS


----------

